# My MKIV 24v VR6 Turbo (semi photo heavy)



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't really posted about my build here but, i figured i'd post it up for those who don't venture out of here as much including the 2 videos i've made to show what i've been up to with my car that has just been finished








All work was done between my father and i at our family owned shop! I chopped out alot of the meat from the build, because i took alot of photos, but i do have another build thread in the MKIV forum
-Mocked up (sectioned and re-welded re-bar)
















-Coated
























-Turbo blanketed and DP Wrapped








-Notched axle shield and drilled tranny webbing to tie down the return to something so it doesn't flap around and possibly hit the axle or dump pipe








-Custom made bracket for Wideband plug








-Custom PCV routing and Water hardlines mounted to heatshield, with custom tab for the mount on the back of the intake manifold 
















-bye bye SAI 








-Custom heatercore line routing. This doesn't look like much but it was RIDICULOUSLY extensive amount of trial and error with a box of gates hoses to find hoses that would allow us to re-route the heatercore lines around the turbo, while keeping it looking 100% OEM. 
If you don't know what MKIV VR6 heatercore lines look like stock, you will never be able to pick out what's different, which mean we did a bang up job








































-Wideband cable OEM+ Routing. It's in the convoluted tubing dead center going up through the stock raceway into the cowl... and then it comes out on the other side of the car in more convoluted tubing and runs into the car. All stock looking. Also shows SAI Relay box relocation plate.
















-Ferrari style wrinkle red powdercoat on the valve cover, and the car is finally starting to come together!
























-Painting the Intake Manifold with left over auto paint from a truck we did a few months ago
















-Cleared and on the car, and polished the throttle body while waiting for it to dry








I'm in the process of making a polished aluminum cover for the coil wires, that will be done by next week and i will update the post for that
































-gauges








-recent photos, these are my winter wheels, don't mind the green primer
































-and finally, the videos...start up vid and a joyride:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkXke4bHDtg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKxNNugobuc
Enjoy


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: My MKIV 24v VR6 Turbo (Lieutenant Dan)*

nice 69 charger i used to have a 68 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh and nice vrt too


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: My MKIV 24v VR6 Turbo (Lieutenant Dan)*

REDRUM REDRUM with the finger hahahaha HEEEERES JOHNNY!!!


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: My MKIV 24v VR6 Turbo (joe'sGTI)*

very...ahem*hopetheclutchringlandsintakelastthesummer*cough....nice...!








seriously though...don't get greedy with boost and enjoy....


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: My MKIV 24v VR6 Turbo (dubdoor)*

boost is at a mild .5bar for now, and i'll be okay with it for a long while. I'm driving the car every single day and don't need any issues passed what i'd normally have.
I figure the superchargers run about that boost on the intercooled versions...so i should be okay.
Torque produced is way different yes, but i'm not going insane with the car, like i said i have to drive it every day.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice work


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: My MKIV 24v VR6 Turbo (joe'sGTI)*

Looks good, there are a lot of little intricacies that finish off the project well i.e. drain line support. Great work!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: My MKIV 24v VR6 Turbo (KubotaPowered)*

thanks guys i'm glad you appreciate the time and effort that went into this!


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

nice job matey... ps is that spraygun an iwata ?


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

wow man nice!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*









STELLAR build


----------



## KeyDub (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes Sir ,One fine VR Turbo Sir


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_








STELLAR build









I still have to get you guys some good photos of the final product..I will have them to you in high resolution at the end of the week, when i have the bay finished! I have a few finishing touches to add when i get home from school for spring break


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lieutenant Dan)*

oh and a little update...car runs like a champ! I drove it 200 miles round trip from CT to Englishtown for Street Wars on sunday. I didn't get to race, but man what a feeling it is to drive the car








It drives like stock until you lay into it. Cruising i was averaging ~25MPG which i think is phenomenal for a VRT i guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats Hoss.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

looks good, I definitely want to see what a shortrunner would look like on there in black or silver haha...


----------

